# What's Your Method To Setting Up Your Homescreen?



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Weekly

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey Guys -- we have a huge collection of homescreen threads on the forum; but we don't have an easy way to figure out how each has created these fantastic homescreens. Someone asking how someone made their homescreen setup easily gets lost in all of the posts in between and it's just hard to keep up.

So I want to know a few things before you guys post:
[Phone, Android OS, ROM (if applicable)]
1) Which app(s) did you use to create your homescreen? (ex. Photoshop, GIMP, ADW, etc.)
-Did you use any icon packs?
-Did you create your own?
2) Where did you find your wallpaper?
3) How do you have your homescreen organized?
[screenshot(s)] - optional

Example:
Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA), 4.0.4, AOKP B31
1) Cold fusion custom icons (http://goo.gl/Ktctx), Nova Launcher to replace stock icons
2) http://wallbase.cc/toplist - don't have direct link to mine at the moment
3) Screen 1 - settings/adjustment shortcuts
Screen 2 - main screen - most used shortcuts - camera, maps, play, browser, beautiful widgets
Screen 3 - folders to my most used shortcuts; organized by what they do: reading, social, productivity, multimedia, going out, games
[screenshot] - I just flashed AOKP and don't have anything setup yet

The ultimate goal for this thread is to learn and share knowledge on how to create beautiful homescreens. I want to be able to proudly show off my phone to others! Also, I am curious to see what other Nexus users are doing because of ICS. The reason why I say that is because of the stock launcher--it's pretty awesome. I used to use LauncherPro Plus and GO Launcher, but they don't have the Widget integration that Nova/Apex & stock have.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

[Samsung Mesmerize (SCH-I500 CDMA), Android 4.0.3, AOKP Milestone 4)

1. Apex Launcher Pro Beta and SMS Unread count (widgets in the dock)

2.


http://imgur.com/settings

 shortcuts
Screen 2 = info
Screen 3 (main) = clock/app drawer access
Screen 4 = messaging/social
Screen 5 = weather


----------



## NW_me (May 3, 2012)

gnex cdma - (screenshot #5)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1) apex launcher (a must--the transparent app drawer is NICE) & of course simpletext for the custom icons[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2) wallbase.cc or reddit.com for wallpapers[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3) Screen 1 - google music widget (screenshot #4)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Screen 2 - main screen - weather and time (screenshot #1)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Screen 3 - pandora - hacked version [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







(screenshot #3)[/background]

i usually hide my notification bar and use the swipe down gesture (apex) to show it or use the home key to toggle it. all of my main settings are on my pull down menu (screen shot #2) through widgets from liquid 1.35 rom

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Isin't there MyColorScreen for this... the link in my signature will take you to my profile, where you can see my homescreens (homescreen at time of writing) and what apps/background/etc I have on it too.


----------

